# Overarm pin router



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Anyone of you folks use a pin router? If you do, could you share some of your more unique uses.
I'm interested in using mine for inlay work and "relief carving". Any hints or tips would be appreciated.
Thanks and HAPPY NEW YEAR!
Gene


----------



## Clouseau (Mar 22, 2009)

I have used a Rockwell and am currently refurbishing a 1930'ish RL Carter. What kind are you using?

This forum might also help: http://www.routerforums.com/index.php

Dan


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

You should search this forum ... there was a thread here just a few days ago on pin routers.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Yup*



phinds said:


> You should search this forum ... there was a thread here just a few days ago on pin routers.


It was Gene's thread: 
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/over-arm-pin-router-project-14567/  bill


----------



## Walter_Lars (Dec 4, 2008)

I used a Uber large OPR in a stair making shop 
making railings return and any other odd shaped part
they were a lot 
advantages 
faster and easer adjustment and bit changes :thumbsup:
great for template routing :thumbsup:
make a pattern of the shape out a piece of ply wood pin nail wood to template insert a larger diameter pin to rough out the part change to correct size pin rerun and the part is shaped :thumbsup:

depth of cut just adjust the depth of cut and re run the part great for deep cutting all the adjustments are ready accessible :thumbsup:

different cuts no problem :thumbsup: just swap out the round over bit for the strait cutter 

OPR;s are great at template, routing bit changes height adjustment 
depth of cut


----------



## Clouseau (Mar 22, 2009)

Walter,
I've always changed pins for roughing and finishing because they were short and plate mounted (Rockwell), but my RL Carter uses longer pins that are not as quick to change. I am going to make bushings from golf shafts that fit snuggly on the pins for roughing, and then remove them for finishing. That will be quick and give about a .015" finish cut depending on the shaft used.
Dan


----------



## Walter_Lars (Dec 4, 2008)

well changing guide pins and bits and routing curved parts are the OPR strong suites 
for stait work I would have to go with a under the table router and fence set up 
with the newer table plates where you can adjust bit height/cut they make a under table setup pretty slick 
Of corse the OPR I used had a table that was like 3'x4' with 3 plus feet to the riser portion of the arm 
we could route 15 ' raduis by putting the pivot point on the table saw and adjusting OPR table height to match it 
we could route a profile over 2.5" deep yea it was a beast 
230V 3 phase but I liked it 
OPR can replace a large shaper and molding machine 
Of course everybody learns to use what tools He has available 
or makes what He needs 
good luck with yours and I would like to see pics of when its done


----------



## Dejure (Sep 2, 2009)

I just bought a ShopFox and just finished the cart last night. I've got several projects in mind. Among them is just simply pumping out lettering from patterns cut on the band saw, scroll saw or jig saw, depending on the size of the template. 

When starting patterns, I have projection equipment and can blow up lettering, numbering and other things using them. Once a pattern is cut out and cleaned up, I can attempt to sell lettering and numbering, geometric designs and so forth. 

I also have some large ornamental metal items I bought for resale. They include whales jumping, horse heads and so forth and measure about sixteen inches square. They are on metal approximately 1/8" thick. I'm going to take a stab at using one or two of these to make a decorative cut in plywood. In short, keep your eyes open for things that may serve as patterns.


----------

